# DTG fading? - sorry I'm new



## Elvandare (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry this question has probably already been asked and answered plenty of times. I just couldn't find any. But,

Does (or can) any one tell me the average or expected time a DTG printed shirt can expect to last without noticeable fading? Any experience here? Maybe the amount of washes it takes etc.

I'd also like to know the same for silk screening if possible.  

Thanx
-Gideon


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Elvandare said:


> Sorry this question has probably already been asked and answered plenty of times. I just couldn't find any. But,
> 
> Does (or can) any one tell me the average or expected time a DTG printed shirt can expect to last without noticeable fading? Any experience here? Maybe the amount of washes it takes etc.
> 
> ...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t35996.html

Here is one of many threads on t-shirt forums that discusses wash results. Hope it helps you in your research.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i'm guessing he's more interested in a comparison between dtg and screen printing, as oppose to just dtg inks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The print really doesnt fade as much as the shirt fibers break and make it look like fading. This is true on light color shirts. The problem with dark shirts is the amount of ink needed to cover the dark color will eventually crack over time.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> The problem with dark shirts is the amount of ink needed to cover the dark color will eventually crack over time.


This is true with both screenprinting and direct to garment. The latest generation of white ink, that began shipping in October, has much better elasticity and is thus less prone to cracking. Another factor is curing. Improperly cured plastisol prints will crack and peel rather quickly. This is usually a concern with less experienced screen printers - but can also be a problem with anyone if they do not regularly check the temperature of their dryer.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Don. My point was more along the lines of the print does not fade, the shirt wears out. For the darks, your point of skill and knowledge is well taken. This is one aspect that does not get enough attention IMO.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I do dtg and my customers seem to b pleased. Only had the machine for a few months so I cant give u a time.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

sonambulo said:


> i'm guessing he's more interested in a comparison between dtg and screen printing, as oppose to just dtg inks


Good point.

I have screen printed shirts and direct to garment printed shirts that have been washed probably 50 times each. Both still look good and usable. 

The screen printed shirt is slightly more true to the original, while the dtg print looks like it has barely faded.

On both the biggest change is the fibrillation of the shirt rather than the ink breaking down.


----------



## Elvandare (Apr 23, 2008)

Mistewoods said:


> Good point.
> 
> I have screen printed shirts and direct to garment printed shirts that have been washed probably 50 times each. Both still look good and usable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michele =)
That makes me feel a lot better. I just didn't want to be doing DTG shirts and selling them then getting a call saying "this only lasted a month" (of course not to that extreme, but you get the just). 

However I'm sure if I print large quantities I'll be using screen printing though, so thanks there too 
-Gideon


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Something else that is very important in my opinion is the proper cure temp and time.

I've had really good luck with both light and dark with regards to the prints not fading. However, I did get one recent complaint on fading prints on some white shirts. I was in a bit of a rush and only cured them for 90 secs at 330 deg F instead of my normal 180 secs. Supposedly you only have to do 1 90 sec cure cycle but I always double that do make sure. I think it helps. I also usually always do two passes instead of just one to deposit more ink (unless the design does not permit).

Just my thoughts.....


----------

